# Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE



## DangerDragon (19. April 2010)

*Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

ich habe vor eine eigene kompressorkühlung zu bauen und da zu habe ich so einiege fragen

-wie funktioniert eine kompressorkühlung genau
-was für materialien brauche ich da für
-aufwand und kosten
-kühlerleistung
-lautstärke

so das wars, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen ^^


----------



## mcflops (19. April 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

lol du weist nichmal wie eine kompressorkühlung funktioniert und willst dir selber eine bauen ^^
wenn du von der materie keine ahnung hast lasses lieber


----------



## SuEdSeE (19. April 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

Ich denke auch das du es lieber lassen solltest, ohne jegliche vorkenntnisse geht das sowas von in die hose ^^


----------



## Jakob (19. April 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

Was soll man noch dazu sagen. Lass es lieber.


----------



## DangerDragon (19. April 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

deswegen frage ich doch ^^
ich will mich so langsam ran tasten, muss ja nicht von heute auf morgen sein ^^


----------



## Patrickclouds (19. April 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

erstmal brauchst du werkzeug für ca. 1500 euro:
extremecooling - Werkzeug zum Bau von Kompressorkühlungen und Kälteanlagen

und das nötige know how:
extremecooling - Einstig und Begriffserklärung zum Thema Extremcooling

kühlleistung hängt ab vom verwendeten kältemittel, sowie dem verdichter.
die lautstärke kann man nur reduzieren wenn der verflüssiger dementsprechend groß ausgelegt ist um einen leiseren lüfter zu verwenden.


----------



## CoNtAcT (19. April 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

Ich könnte dir eine Ratsche ausleihen!
Alle Anfang ist schwer, an deiner Stelle würde ich mal zu einem Kompressorhersteller in deiner Nähe fahren und mich da erkundigen. Das habe ich auch gemacht, hat mich einen Kasten Bier gekostet und ca. 1,5 std. Das Ende vom Lied ich bin danach zu Linde gefahren und habe mir LN² bestellt.

Und vorallem, was bringts, hier eine Aufstellung:

Material + Werkzeug für einen Chiller oder Kompressorkühler: mindestens 1000€, zumindest, wenn du einen von beiden das erste mal baust!!!

Ich verkaufe meine Kupferpötte für ca. 100-180 € oder bei besondere Wünsche eben ein beisschen mehr. Dice kostet das kg so ca einen €, Ln² kostet der Liter ca 1,20 €. Also round about bei der ersten session so um die 200€, bei den nächsten benches nur noch das Kühlmedium!
Zu dem ganzen kommt noch eine Kompressorkühlung, bzw. ein chiller verbraucht sehr viel Strom und beide sind für den Alltagsgebrauch einfach zu laut. Noch ein großes Manko an der Geschichte ist, das beide Geräte im Normalfall irgendwo zwischen -15 und -30 Grad und nur in seltenen Fällen kälter deinen Prozessor und oder deine GPU runterkühlen.


----------



## !_!Mr.Q!_! (19. April 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

 versuchen kann er es ja mal


----------



## CoNtAcT (19. April 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

Jupp, bei Interesse an meinen Pötten kann er mir auch eine PN schicken.
Vielleicht kommt er ja auch günstiger an die Teil ran, wenn ich mir vorstelle, was ich schon Geld ausgegeben habe, für die Herstellung meiner Pötte!! Da reichen 1000 € auch bei weitem nicht....


----------



## DangerDragon (20. April 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

ich möchte mich erst ein mal an dieser stelle bedanken,
denke mal ich lasse es erst ein mal und überlege mir eine neue kühlmethode bzw ein anderes kühlsystem ^^


----------



## theLamer (20. April 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

Einfach als einmalige Investition einen Pot bauen (lassen), aus Aluminium (günstig) oder Kupfer (besser, aber teurer).
Mit Trockeneis (DICE) bekommst du niedrigere Temperaturen hin und eine Session kostet dich nicht viel... nur das DICE eben und etwas Isolierung + Isopropanol/Ethanol/Sonstwas.


----------



## True Monkey (20. April 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

Es gibt ja auch sowas .....auch wenn ich nicht viel davon halte 

Thermaltake Xpressar - neues Gehäuse mit Kompressorkühlung - TweakPC.de

oder sowas

Kompressorkühlung von Thermaltake

@CoNtAcT

Ich will dich ja nicht verbessern aber du weißt schon wie weit eine Kaskade runterkühlt


----------



## CoNtAcT (21. April 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

Ja, aber eine Kaskade bau ersteinmal, bzw. kaufen.
Wie weit kühlt so eine mehrfach Aufgebaute Anlage eigentlich?


----------



## Patrickclouds (21. April 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

-100°C sind mit einer normalen zwei stufigen kaskade möglich.


----------



## CoNtAcT (21. April 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

Hat hier jemand im Forum solch eine Kaskasde?
Wenn ja, welche Argumente müssen kommen, um solch ein Gerät mal ausgeliehen zu bekommen?


----------



## Professor Frink (21. April 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

der gesicherte Transport^^. Son Ding ist genauso portabel wie ein durchschnittlicher Hinkelstein-


----------



## Blackwarhammer (22. April 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*



Professor Frink schrieb:


> der gesicherte Transport^^. Son Ding ist genauso portabel wie ein durchschnittlicher Hinkelstein-


ich hau mich weg


----------



## Patrickclouds (22. April 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

eine kaskade sollte schon mindestens auf einer einwegpalette verschickt werden.

hab momentan leider keine kaskade zu hause.
sobald ich aber den chiller verkauft habe werde ich eine kleine kaskade bauen. sollte so richtung 300watt bei -80°C gehen.


----------



## HCN (22. April 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

Hmmm...

Wenn man die CPU unterhalb der jeweiligen Curietemperatur betreibt und die CPU dadurch supraleitend wird, könnte man die dann nicht extremst übertakten?

Weil ja bei 0 Widerstand eigentlich auch so gut wie keine Wärme entstehen dürfe?


----------



## OpamitKruecke (22. April 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

Und was wiegt so ne kaskade? Trägt die mir der DHL-Mann samt Palette in den 4. Stock? *gg*


----------



## Patrickclouds (22. April 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

das gewicht hängt von den verwendeten komponenten ab und ob mit oder ohne gehäuse.

eine kaskade sollte man aber lieber zu zweit tragen.

gewicht würd ich so ab 50kg schätzen.


----------



## CoNtAcT (22. April 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

Bei dem Gewicht ist es auch angebracht. 
Aber kein Problem, ich arbeite als Schichtleiter in einer Umschlagshalle in Gersthofen, nähe Augsburg. Bestimmt haben alle schon einmal einen LKW gesehen, wo IDS an den Brücken in blauer Schrift steht. Für mich also kein Problem.


----------



## x2K (27. April 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

du kannst  dir erstmal ein paar Physikalische formeln besorgen und mal etwas rechnen
wenn du die dimensionen bzw. die wärmemenge hast die du übertragen musst  kannst du dich an den bau machen 
nen tipp von mir  kühlschränke sind sehr praktische teile lieferanten 
ich hab mir den kühlkreislauf aus einem alten ausgebaut  (eigendlich wollte ich nur das FCKW haben)
naja jetzt macht das teil kalte luft die ich ab sommer einfach  auf den radiator meiner Wasserkühlung  lenke ^^ binn mal gespannt was dabei so rum kommt


----------



## DerMalle (27. April 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

YouTube - Der Verdichter (German)

Dort ist eigentlich alles Grundlegende erklärt.
Wenn du dir wirklich selber eine bauen willst:

- 1500€ an Werkzeug (Vakuumpumpe, Monteurhilfe, usw)
- 500 - 1000€ an Material

Für eine Kaskade ist es Faktor 2 (sind ja auch zwei Verdichter  )

Dice/LN2 Pot: 150€ plus entsprechendes Kühlmedium.


----------



## x2K (28. April 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

was nimmt an da eigendlich für ein kühlmittel in der 2. stufe?


----------



## Patrickclouds (28. April 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

r23 trifluormethan
r170 ethan
r1150 ethen
r508b


----------



## x2K (30. April 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

r23 trifluormethan ist das überhaup noch erlaubt? halogenalkane sind ja nicht so dolle für die ozonschicht.


----------



## Patrickclouds (30. April 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

natürlich sind die erlaubt. lediglich die alten r12, r22, r502 wurden verboten für neuanlagen.


----------



## august123 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

R23 greift die Ozonschicht nicht an (da kein Chlor enthalten), ist aber ca. 15.000 mal stärker wirksam als Treibhausgas wie CO2. Trotzdem darf es natürlich verwendet werden und wird z.B. als Löschmittel in recht großem Umfang eingesetzt.

Für eine vernünftige Singlestage/ Kaskade würde ich Kühlschrank Teile gleich wieder vergessen, viel zu schwach. Da wirst du dir im entsprechenden Fachhandel die Teile kaufen müssen!
Kühlschrank Bastelein sind für Chiller- Gehversuche ideal.

Ordentliche Kaskaden wiegen 60 Kilo aufwärts, mit Gehäuse nochmal 20kg mehr. Gegen Kaution in Höhe des Kaufpreises würde ich so ein Teil verleihen, ansonsten kann man das vergessen da es ein viel zu großes Risiko ist. 

Ansonsten schau dir mal das an, da findest du auch eine kleine Auswahl an den benötigten Werkzeugen


----------



## Alriin (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

@Benedikt

Was würdest du sagen was so ne zwei- oder dreistufige Kaskade kosten würde?


----------



## Patrickclouds (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

die preise hängen immer von der ausstattung ab.

2 stufige so 2000-2500 euro
3 stufige ist schon sehr aufwendig und extrem teuer was die komponenten und gase angeht. denke mit 4000 muss man da rechnen


----------



## Pixelplanet (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*



HCN schrieb:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Wenn man die CPU unterhalb der jeweiligen Curietemperatur betreibt und die CPU dadurch supraleitend wird, könnte man die dann nicht extremst übertakten?
> 
> Weil ja bei 0 Widerstand eigentlich auch so gut wie keine Wärme entstehen dürfe?



du meinst Wohl die Sprungtemperatur

da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen da die CPU hauptsächlich aus Halbleitern besteht wird das nicht funktionieren 

weil bei Halbleitern der Widerstand mit sinkender temperatur steigt


----------



## august123 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

Jo die Preise kommen hin und variieren eher nach oben... 3 stufige würde ich aber generell nicht im Auftrag für jemand anders bauen da die Arbeitszeit dafür keiner bezahlen kann.
Wie immer bei sowas, ist aber ne PN/ Mail sinnvoller


----------



## Dr.House (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

Außerdem haben die meisten CPU´s einen CB (ColdBug). Ab einer bestimmten Temp. funktionieren sie nicht mehr.    Bei AMD CPU ist es gerade  zu möglich sie bei -250°C zu betreiben (flüssig Helium), es ist eine andere Frage welche Leistung daraus resultiert.


----------



## CoNtAcT (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

Wenn mann an die Athlon X2 Generation denkt, da hatte doch mein X2 4850 und der X2 6000+ einen ColdBug bei -10 Grad C°


----------



## Professor Frink (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

kleine Funktionsfrage am Rande:
Muss man bei einer* Kompressorkühlung* eigentlich irgendwas "nachfüllen". Oder läuft die durch wenn sie einmal montiert ist ?


----------



## Dr.House (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

Du meinst Kompressorkühlung   Kaskade ist eine 2-3-4-5 Stufige Kompressorkühlung.

Ne es ist ein geschlossener Kreislauf, wie beim Kühlschrank, arbeitet auch nach dem gleichen Prinzip.


----------



## august123 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

tjo, was auch der Vorteil gegenüber LN2 und DICE wäre  Bezahlte Stromrechnung vorrausgesetzt, läuft die Kaskade bis ans Ende ihrer Tage...


----------



## Dr.House (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

Einzigster Nachteil ist der Anschaffungspreis einer vernünftigen Anlage und die Lautstärke.  Jede Kühlmethode hat leider Vor-und Nachteile


----------



## x2K (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

hmh  ich erinnere mich grade an das video mit dem trockeneis und dem isopropanol aus der pcg 
 würde es teoretisch gehen  das gesammte mainboard  in einem lösemittel zu versenken und das dann mit einer kaskarde oder einem einfachen kompressor runter zu kühlen?
der prozessor ist nicht das einzige teil was von besserer kühlung profitiert.


----------



## Dr.House (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

Nein das würde nicht gehen. Das Baord mit den vielen Bauteilen dran verträgt nicht viel Kälte.  -20 bis -30°C sollten bei den meisten Boards gehen.


Ich selbst habe ich in einer Styropor-Benchbox Dice reingekippt und die Luft im Inneren war auf -40°C gesunken, da ist das Board ausgestiegen. Es war ein S.775 T-Power i45. 

Also bringt es nix.  Vereinzeln konnte man die NB auf manchen Boards mit Dice kühlen, aber bei den wenigsten hat es was gebracht.


----------



## CoNtAcT (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

Ich habe mir auch eine bench box gebaut, schön aus Holz, innen schön isoliert und mein board steigt bereits schon bei -30 Grad aus!


----------



## x2K (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

Könnte villeicht an den elkos liegen das die aussteigen  villeicht hilft es klimazonen einzurichten


----------



## Dr.House (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

oder einfach nur die CPU mit LN2/Dice kühlen, da der Rest eh nix bringt


----------



## herethic (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

Sorry für OT aber ich hab mal 'ne Frage:

Wieviel Kaskadenstuffen kann eine Kokü eigentlich haben?

Oder ist 3 das Maximum?


----------



## Patrickclouds (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

das geht ins unendliche

die frage ist wieviele man davon aber mit verschiedenen kältemitteln füllen kann, so dass die anlage funktioniert

man könnte problemlos eine 10 stufige kaskade bauen und jede der stufen mit r404a füllen. viel kälter als bei einer normalen einstufigen wirste dadurch aber kaum.


----------



## CoNtAcT (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

Macht somit aber auch wirklich keinen Sinn.
Gibts eigentlich noch andere elektrische Kühlmethoden außer Chiller, Kompressor oder Peltiere?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

Chiller=Kompressor@Wakü, beides Joule-Thomson-Effekt 
Und abgesehen vom Peltiereffekt wäre mir keine Alternative zur Erzeugung von negativen Temperaturdifferenzen bekannt, die nicht irgend einen Wärmeträger verbraucht.


----------



## Patrickclouds (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

in der kälte / kryotechnik gibt es noch verschiedene umsetzungen von kälteanlagen. zb. Lindeverfahren, pulsrohrkühler, stirling kühlung, gifford mcmahon kühler, gemischkaskaden nach dem  joule thomson prinzip.

aber bis auf pulsrohr, gemischkaskaden (haben nur einen verdichter) und gemischkaskaden nach dem joule thomson prinzip lässt sich sowas nicht aus konventionellen kältetechnikbauteilen zusammenbauen.

also ohne einen motor der ein geschlossenes system antreibt geht es nie.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

Gemischkaskade sagt mir nichts, aber die ersten vier arbeiten ebenfalls mit Kompression->Abkühlung->Entspannung=Kühlwirkung. Nur der Aufbau/Integrationsgrad des Kompressors und die Trennung zwischen Arbeitsmedium und zu kühlendem Medium unterscheiden sich z.T. von einer konventionellen Kompressorkühlung.


----------



## Patrickclouds (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

das sind aber auch gemischkaskaden 

also anlagen mit mehr als nur einem gas

beim lindeverfahren hat man ja auch sauerstoff, stickstoff, co2 usw in der luft.

die gemischkaskaden sind so gebaut, dass sich die einzelnen gaskomponenten nach und nach entspannen und somit das gasgemisch runterkühlen, bis die letzte gaskomponente verflüssigt werden konnte.


----------



## suction (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

Es gibt noch Absorber Kühlung jedoch ist die recht kompliziert mit chemischen Bestandteilen siehe Camping oder Mini Kühlschrank. Das Sysytem wurd auch schon einmal in einen Haus experiementel eingebaut nur die Gefahrstoffe machen das ganze recht ungeeignet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

Stimmt, Absorber wäre wirklich ein anderer Ansatz.
Da fällt mir so auf: Was für einen Wirkungsgrad haben die eigentlich und wie warm muss die Wärmequelle sein bzw. wieviel Wärme wird da abgeführt?
Eine Dual/Triple/Quad-Fermi-getriebene CPU-Absorberkühlung wäre doch mal was. 0db-Sub-Zero-OC-PC


----------



## Maximax289 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

wenn man nichtmal eine vorstellung von einer Kompressorkühlung hat, sollte man auch nicht vorhaben eine selber beuen zu wollen. Meine Meinung.


----------



## OC-Junk (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

Mal eine Frage könnte man sich nicht aus einer kleinen Gefriertbox wie hier Bomann GB 166 Gefrierbox 716600/ A+ / 42 Liter: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt
einen Chiller bzw. eine eigenständige KOKÜ bauen. Der Vorteil beim Chiller wäre man braucht den vorhanden Kreislauf nicht öffnen, also man packt die kühlen Bereiche des Kreislaufes einfach in einen Behälter mit z.B. Ethanol und dieses Ethanol wird dann zum runterkühlen genutzt. Wie man eine KOKÜ aus ner Gefrierbox bauen kann ohne den Kreislauf zu öffnen fällt mir gerade nicht ein. Soviel zu meiner Idee wäre schön wenn mir jemand feedback gibt ob sowas möglich wäre.


----------



## Patrickclouds (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

das geht nicht, da die teile nicht dafür ausgelegt sind die last einer wärmequelle abzuführen.
maximal 100watt würd ich denen zutrauen.


----------



## CoNtAcT (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

Und das würde nicht klappen?
Auch nicht, wenn der Kreislauf erst runtergekühlt wird?


----------



## Patrickclouds (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

kommt drauf an was man kühlen will. und bei den systemen mit kapillarrohr muss man mit der werksabstimmung leben. und die länge und der durchmesser spielt da eine entscheidende rolle wieviel last man abführen kann.

erst runterkühlen bringt macht keinen sinn, wenn die anlage zu wenig leistung hat. denn dann heizt sich das system ja trotzdem mit der zeit auf.

passen für die betriebsbedingungen eines chiller tut da gar nix. der verdichter ist nicht vom typ hbp (high boiling point) und hat bestimmt nur 1/16ps oder so 2ccm, das kapillarrohr ist für die betriebsbedingungen eines kühlschranks abgestimmt. der verflüssiger mit sicherheit stark unterdimensioniert.

letztendlich kommt es aber darauf an wieviel abwärme der rechner hat. entweder er schafft es noch oder bricht weg


----------



## kero81 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung SELFMADE*

Ähm, der Te hat doch schon auf Seite 1 gesagt das er es sein lässt. Ihr bösen Threadzweckentfremder ihr.  Spässle gemacht...

Gruß Kero


----------

